# BURPS ~ Burppieeeees SO CUTE



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Why are our babies BURPS ~~~ BURRRRRPPPPIEEES ~~ BURP BURPS SO CUTE????

No matter what is going on in the chaos of our house ~~ after the dogs eat their meals and let out their 

*Boy that was DELICiOUS BURRRRRPS* ~~ the whole family breaks out in laughter and we start hugging and kisses the dogs.

Sometimes the mood amongst the people can be so not positive, but as soon as the dogs start *SINGING the BURP songs* ~~ the mood just breaks into laughter and joy!!!

arty:arty:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

My question is why do they want to be very, very close to you when they do it?!!! At least mine do!! Your babies are adorable Hedy!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I am wondering if it's the same for everyone else, but do you know how human burps smell --- GROSS!

How come the doggie burps don't smell bad???...they actually either don't smell at all ~~~ or they smell sweet ~~~ ...oh dear...someone's gonna laugh at me now for smelling the burps === but Donna like you said they like to be very close when they let out their satisfactory BELCH!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm missing out:blush: Matilda doesn't burp


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia will walk up to me and put her paws on my shoulders and burp at me...sooo funny!!!! *


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That's so funny, Hedy. We have the burpers band here too, the closest to our face the better. I do think it's so cute.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine burp too. Dewey always does it when I'm about to give him kisses.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Since we are on the subject of gas - we had a lab/rotttie that use to toot, as soon as she did it she would bark and look at us like we were the guilty one! It was hilarious!


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Everything they do is soo cute, even the disgusting stuff.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh thank you so much for the chuckle, I was crying after the last post of the poor little one who is hurt. Boo let's out the big burp and Zach looks at him like REALLY? How rude. LOL


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

agh the tooters...

Donna that is too funny. Tweety sometimes toots and they are the cutest tiny little toots that the whole family thinks is so cute ~~ it's always when we are watching a family movie together.

She toots ~~ then she moves to a different lap after she enjoys whiff of it ~~ leaving the human whose lap she occupied to smell the 'lingering aroma' ~~ ^_^

I prefer the BURPs!!!


and i posted this cuz I was in a good mood after getting burped AT ~~~ until the thread with the hurt doggie and now My Tummy is CHURNING :crying:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm missing out:blush: Matilda doesn't burp


Lol, Charlie rarely burps.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Let's face it, everybody...EVERYTHING that they do is absolutely precious!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

oh wow, I didn't know that NOT all dogs burped

all of mine burp, but only 2 of them TOOT....the humans in my house are very good at BOTH

yes Abby ~~ truly everything is so darn cute...wellllllllll ~~ except taking of whiff of their poop

i have a couple that RUN AWAY right after they poop as if they want to be as far away as possible

Tweety always has to take a whiff ~~ WHY?!??!?!?!....sigh...


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hedy - Lou is a sniffer, Nola a runner and Dallas just walks away - like hey, it wasn't me! They literally leave me holding the bag!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Lou's Mom said:


> Hedy - Lou is a sniffer, Nola a runner and Dallas just walks away - like hey, it wasn't me! They literally leave me holding the bag!



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::w00t:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You guys all make me laugh! Georgie is funny, she always wants to climb all the way up to my neck and then erpies in my face like she's doing something wrong or doesn't like it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is a huge burper. He's so loud I can hear him from the other end of the house. I always wonder if he thinks "what the heck was that". As for the tooting.... sometimes he has actually scared himself when he does that and runs away with his tail between his legs. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper is a huge burper. He's so loud I can hear him from the other end of the house. I always wonder if he thinks "what the heck was that". As for the tooting.... sometimes he has actually scared himself when he does that and runs away with his tail between his legs. :HistericalSmiley:


 
LOL Abbigail has done that too. She will toot then swing around and look at her butt like what was that. Then look at me as if to say Mom theres a monster behind me. LOL:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, what a funny thread!!! 

Makes me really laugh to read how all your babies do their 'BURP'!

Well, it's fairly the same over here: Ullana mostly kisses me after she got her meal because she's always wagging her tail while eating as it is so much fun for her. Then after she wants to kiss me and ... the cute little loud burp comes out of her mouth.
Vanessa is more different. After eating her breakfast, lunch or dinner I seldom here a burp from her.
But in the afternoon the girls always expect their chewing treat. After that she comes back in the kitchen (she eats it in another room just alone for herself) and then she makes a long BUUUURP, :HistericalSmiley:!


----------

